# Topwater Saves The Day! Redfish Crush My Top Dog Jr.



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

VIDEO: 




Whats up my fellow anglers?! Alright so on this trip I headed out in the marsh solo in search of Redfish & Speckled Trout. I launched at Jims Fish Camp located in Pace Florida, and was basically fishing the slews & cuts that are located in the area. Started out slow and missed a nice fish on that croaker, but I finished the day strong with two nice slot Redfish. These guys were nailing my top water lure. All in all I had a blast out there filming and fishing. I'll leave a link to the video up above to the trip if any of you guys wanna check it out! Remember, when all else fails, pick up that top water and give it a couple of minutes. You'd be surprised! Anyways, good luck if any of y'all are fishing today! Tight Lines Folks!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great video but that reel sounds terrible..!!


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice man. I've tried fishing out that area 3 times this winter and have been skunked all 3. I live right near it so maybe I need to give it another shot since its warmed up now.


----------

